# Помогите опознать аккордеон



## sir073 (19 Окт 2016)

Господа, помогите опознать инструмент. Или хотя бы подскажите когда и где его могли сделать. Ко мне попал уже в таком виде, но подозреваю, что после серьезной реставрации. Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Окт 2016)

Его могли сделать в Германии, до войны.

Изначально это был какой-нибудь Hohner verdi-1, Stradella или Buttstadt в исполнении "для детей".

Если обнаружится штамп *DRP* ( Deutsches Reichs Patent) , то сделан при Адольфе Г.   Если нет- до него. Или утрачена табличка.

Потом скорее всего его переделали. Горка- неродная, с облицовкой тоже не всё ясно.

Но это всё догадки. Разобрать, посмотреть,- тогда можно уточнять.


----------



## sir073 (20 Окт 2016)

Спасибо, на выходные разберу, посмотрю.


----------

